# What makeup do you wear to work?



## user79 (Sep 8, 2006)

* Note to mods, I tried to submit this thread but hit a weird key on the keyboard so if it's a double, please delete the other thread and keep this one. *


What kind of makeup do you usually wear to work in a more FORMAL setting (like in an office). This doesn't apply if you work in a relaxed setting where you can wear whatever you want and bright colours, I think. I'd like to get some more recommendations based on what other people usually wear.

I work at an Embassy and I have to look fairly neat and propper at the office, so I can't wear any outrageous things, also makeup-wise. This is what I usually wear:

- Matte or semi-matte foundation, or when I'm lazy or don't want to wear heavy foundation I just use my Studio Fix powder as a base with concealer under the eyes.

- Eyeshadows: Paint in Untitled as a base, then a choice of Woodwinked, Shu Uemura Me Gold & Me Brown, Jest, Mulch, or Coppering (lightly) e/s, mascara & eyebrow wax/powder. Usually I just wear 1 colour because I don't have time to do a really elaborate 2 or 3 toned eye because I have to get up really early (6:30am).

- Lips: Usually switch between something sheer, like Boots Sweet Temptations lipstick in Tempt #15, or today I just wore really neutral eyes and went for a red lipstick. I don't usually wear really glossy lipgloss because I think it looks too "young".

- Blush: Nars Orgasm, MAC Pink Swoon or Blushbaby

- Sometimes I've worn Shimpagne MSF lightly as a highlighter (not too much) but it doesn't work so well with the Studio Fix powder because it's so matte.



What do you usually wear?


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 8, 2006)

wow, that is pretty much exactly what I wear!  I always wear studio fix powder to work.  I save liquid foundations for weekend.  I also do the brow powder/wax.  My face is not the same without it.

I use a Chanel Blush in Desert Rose and a Chanel Shadow in Fusee for most of my work makeup looks.  

I also like many of the same shadows you mentioned.  I love to use Amber Lights and Goldmine lightly as well

I like to wear Benefit lip stain, with clear gloss over it (the Benefit pocket pal is my best friend).  It lasts a long time, and I never worry about it fading or getting on my teeth.

I also have to get up early - 6 am, b/c I have to be at work at 7:15 am!


----------



## earlyglory (Sep 8, 2006)

As I'm working in an creative job I'm quite free to wear whatever I like if it's not over the top for work like very dramatic smokey eyes would be (but who would feel comfortable at work wearing an evening dress anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )

But when it's very official, i.e. appointment with customers, than I think it's better not to draw people's attention on my make-up when they are supposed to review my work.

Face: SFF with Blot Powder or MSF Medium
Cheeks: Lilicent Blushcreme (its gives me a nice healthy glow without being noticeable (prefer this to powder blush, because it looks more natural on me)
Lips: Nude-Look like Viva Glam II LS with a tap of  Lipgelee or lipglass on top or any non-bright lipstick without glitter like my new love, Instinctive
On eyes: Eyeliner, any eyeshadow that appears discreet on me like Shale, Woodwinked, Relaxing, Satin Taupe
Mascare (one coat)
Brow Set in Beguile

Have to get up between 6.00 and 6.30 A.M.


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2006)

My current job is not in an especially formal setting, but when I have to dress up and look professional, here is one way I do my makeup:

Face:
OC Eight Oil Control Lotion
MAC NC35 concealer where I need it (no foundation)

Blush: 
MAC Paintstick in Cool Pink, sheerly applied

Eyes:
Curled eyelashes (I use Shisheido's eyelash curler, and I love it)
Nars cream eyeshadow in Mykonos on the lid (cool toned caramel with slight shimmer)
Nars cream eyeshadow in Decameron on the crease (cinnamon brown)
MAC Luna Cream Color Base as a highlighter on the browbone (sheer frosted white)  

Lips:
L'Oreal lipstick in Mica (natural plum pink with subtle silvery frost)
Also, sometimes I just wear clear lipbalm, because my lips are naturally very pink. My favorite lipbalm is Softlips, because it's moisturizing without being greasy or sticky.

Nails:
Usually a soft shade of pink (like OPI Argenteeny Pinkini), which goes with just about everything, and does not show chipping easily, but sometimes other colors too, so long as my manicure is neat and fresh looking (i.e. not chipped).


----------



## lizsybarite (Sep 8, 2006)

I work in a small office that does mostly creative marketing projects - however, we have to look professional (i.e., no jeans). There are no makeup guidelines, so I push the envelope a little and wear colors sometime (definitely more than my coworkers do) - but nothing as dramatic as I would on the weekend. Also, since I work at a computer, I wear my glasses during the workday, which seems to "tone down" whatever I do on my eyes. But I don't have a work "look." If I'm in a huge hurry and my skin doesn't look awful, I might just throw on mascara and a tinted lip conditioner! But most mornings I spent at least 15mins on my makeup, sometimes more.

For client meetings, I tend to go neutral: Hug Me, VGV or Sophisto on the lips, and a slightly smoky eye in earth tones or light plums. I clean up my complexion and so on but don't attempt to look overly "done." Other days, I just try to coordinate and look nice with a touch of playful.


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Sep 8, 2006)

Face:
Studio Finish Concealer NC45
L'Oreal True Match Foundation W8

Eyes:
Bronze e/s with mascara
or 
Sumptous Olive e/s with mascara
or
Woodwinked e/s with mascara

Lips:
Clear l/g or just lipbalm

I tend to go very neutral for work.


----------



## tracie (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't work in a setting that really requires conservative makeup, but I think its how I look best.

I use studio finish concealer to cover my undereye circles, and blemishes.  Studio fix for foundation, and nars orgasm with either a little naked you or shimpagne msf.  I use espresso on my brows, UD PP for a base with goldenaire on the lid, mulch lighly in the crease, and relaxing on the brow bone.  Graphic brown fluidline to line the top and waterline, and a quick coat of mascara.   Lips have been politely pink l/s with elaborate, instant gold, or phosphorelle l/g.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 8, 2006)

Fortunatly I work at a place where I can wear whatever I want and same goes for MU.  But...some days I feel like keeping it light as far as e/s so I usually wear:

all that glitters, sable, haux, softbrown, expensive pink, honey lust, mythology, melon pigment, tan pigment, or antiqued

Lips: usually when I'm at work I either wear chapstick, or some kind of lip balm but sometime I throw in Early Bloomer lipglass...it's a very light color, beautiful!


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 8, 2006)

I usually wear:

Bareminerals or Studio Fix Fluid mixed with moisturizer for sheer coverage. Spot conceal with bareminerals or Studio Fix powder.

Fill in brows with a dark brown powder like MAC Expresso

A thin dark brown line on my upper lids with liquid liner (I find it lasts longer than pencil) For a bit of color, I sometimes go over the liner with a bronze/olive/burgundy shadow to soften the line. I sometimes use extra Studio Fix Powder on my browbone for a finished looking lid.

Curl and coat lashes with mascara. I use mascara on the bottom lashes, but I don't line them.

Cheeks: Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Rose or Nars blush in Madly.

Lips: I usually just keep them bare with lip balm. Sometimes I might fill in my lips with MAC's Whirl lipliner.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 9, 2006)

I work at a non-profit (my title is youth development manager) and I work with kids in the juvenile detention system, foster care, etc- all teens. I get to wear pretty funky and fun stuff to work. On a typical day, I do light foundation and concealer, pink blush with an MSF or other highlighter, shimmery pigments or fun colors on my eyes, lots of mascara, and I start off with lipstick and lipgloss (usually in bubblegum pink or plums), but I'm lazy and always forget to reapply.

However, if I have a meeting with a donor or with our board of directors, I do mattes, neutral blush, neutral eyes with no shimmer, and neutral lipgloss (usually VGV)


----------



## rosquared (Sep 9, 2006)

well, i'm a programmer so no one really needs to see me buuuuut i do wear colors a couple times a week, but i keep it pretty simple.  

usually, i do a brown smokey look w/ mystery and sometimes just a simple wash of color with romp (my fave).  but when i do colors, i choose pinks and purples.  they're like neutrals on my skintone.  i can wear green too if i smoke it out with some carbon or print.


----------



## PlatinumSerenit (Sep 9, 2006)

*i wear neutral shades, eyeliner, lipstick*

i wear neutral shdes, eyeliner, lipstick.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 10, 2006)

I work in Banking/finance. And I too have to get up early between 5:45am to 6am. I stay away from looking "sparkly" or "dewy". My goal is to look energetic and AWAKE -because I am NOT a morning person and I'm usual still half asleep when I roll into the office.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to go for a fresh, bright face with minimal makeup (frankly its uncomfortable working 10 hour days with a face full of makeup). I use Mac Studio Fix or Lise Watier's Teint Mousse foundation on areas needed and sometimes concealor. Then I usually finish my face by dusting MAC Select Sheer Loose powder. As for blush, anything matt/ slightly shimmery and in moderation.

On my eyes I stick to a lot of neutrals/browns (I know boring). I wear combination of bare canvas paint, shroom, woodwinked, tempting, sunnydaze pigment and some other non MAC brands that are in the rose, taupey shade ( <3 my Revlon Caramel Crush e/s). When I have a bit more time I line the top of my eyes with Graphic Brown or B&G f/l. Oh almost forgot, I never leave home without curled lashes.

Finally for lips,  being asian C30/c35 I wear reds, and rose/mauve shades. Nothing too pinky and since I'm usually running late (hit the snooze button too many times) red lips is my quick & easy way to brighten up the face. I apply red lipsticks with a lipbrush to make the colour more sheer and then I top a modest amount of gloss or balm to finish.

Hmm, it sounds very similar to your routine...I don't know if I was any help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and on Friday's I like to get away with a bit more


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not trying to impress anyone so I generally just wear one color e/s, mascara, sometimes liner on the lower lashline, concealer, foundation and blush(if I don't wear blush I look washed out because I am so pale and have black hair).

It's pretty boring.  I work in an office where it'd be ok to wear bright makeup, but I don't want to waste me makeup on people at work, haha.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been lucky to have worked in places where no one cares. From day to day, it varies.

When I did work in an office dealing with the public, I wore:
Benefit's Playsticks foundation in spots around my face (acting as concealer)
Neutral lipstick or something a bit richer (like a plum shade)
Neutral eye makeup (browns)


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 10, 2006)

i can wear almost anything (mu) at the office as long as it looks classy, but i always wear neutrals, pastels ct.

mulch, coco pigm, melon, humid, sumtious olive, naked, twinks. or just melon or coco pigm with liner, mascara and glos.

Sometimes no eyeshadow, just foundation, powder, mascara, liner, blush and gloss


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 13, 2006)

My job up until a point was pretty lax on make up( I could wear peacocky eyeliner and no one would bat and eye), I use to wear really bold colors but we have a new, conservative admistration, so i have to tone it down a bit and that is why I am searching for more neutral alternatives.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 13, 2006)

Ehhhh when i was working i wore:

Face: SFF NC40 mixed with Strobe cream or lotion (any kind) to give a sheer coverage

No powder...  really not into powders that much

Eyes:
Honesty e/s
Tempting e/s
and i use a light hand application so that the colors were toned down
No liner
Mascara
lighty filled in brows

cheeks:
Fluer Power; that color is very light on my skintone

lips:
Clear gloss/ or any type of nude lipstick

pretty much the nude face pic i posted.. a long long time ago.
not that my job was all that great i was the store manager for T-Mobile
I was never told what i can and can not wear on my face.. I just figured with my title that i needed to look semi professional.  LOl didnt want to show up to work as if i were going out to the club or something.. lol


----------



## Cruella (Sep 13, 2006)

I work in a library and I'm pretty much the only one who wears makeup but I wear whatever I think I can get away with.  The only thing I don't wear is red e/s or super heavy black eyeliner.  Everything else seems to be okay.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

i work at a childrens clothing store. so i wear any makeup i want to. the kids like to compliment it. lol... one day (for my eyes) i wore fuschia pigment, nocturnelle, sketch, and electra.. a customer said, "wow has anyone ever told you that you look like a bratz doll! but in a good way though, my daughter loves bratz dolls." lol thanks i like em too.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 16, 2007)

I wear crazy beautiful colors to work, home and where ever I go. People always compliment my makeup. I dont think its that outrageous that i have to limit where i wear it! Everyday fun!!!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 16, 2007)

my work doesn't limit my makeup right now, but i still do love doing neutral looks form time to time - they're as much variety as the crazy colors!

my staple when i haven't got a lot of time or i don't feel like experimenting is: Satin Taupe, Romp or Coco pigment on the lid, Gleam, Expensive Pink or Apicot Pink in the crease and Nylon, Seedy Pearl or Vanilla to highlight. Cubis, Blushbaby or Stray Rose blush and Honeyflower, Blankety or Cherish l/s! sometimes if i want a glossier look, i put Saplicious lipgelee on top. always dark brown mascara instead of black.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 16, 2007)

Tiniest amount of concealer as needed, skip the foundation/powder/etc if possible. Romp and Shroom e/s, smudged Rich Ground fluidline, tinted lip balm or my HG Kiss & Tell by Bath & Body Works - it's the perfect balanced red/brown/orange.  Leaves me looking very fresh and awake.  I wear contacts, so mascara first thing is out of the question.  My eyes water enough as it is.


----------



## Tubachick02 (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to work in a law office a a personal assistant, so I was ALWAYS in a suit.  I wore basic face stuff, with neutral colors with a small amount of a brighter color, jut for a little interest, maybe cranberry or swimming, what ever went with my blouse for the day.  my big shocker was the Viva Glam I lip color I wore everyday


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

I work in a conservative environment as well.  Clean neutral e/s, taupe on the lid and a little highlight on the brow, with a little mascara and eyeliner.  Blush, and a nude or pink lip.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the key is just to be subtle about everything. I still wear colors but I'll apply lightly or just as an accent. Keep everything understated.

I wear my Moistureblend foundation; I apply it with a damp brush so it's very sheer on me. Blush is usually Nars Orgasm or a similar light, natural color. I usually add a highlighter like High Beam or a revlon skinlight, but then I blend it all really well with a Kabuki. No dramatic contouring or anything like that.

On my eyes I will wear either neutrals or if I'm going to do a color I'll apply it very lightly with a fluffy blender brush, just on the lid and a bit in the crease, so it's subtle. Or if I wear a darker color, like UD Smog or Last call, I'll place it just in the outer corners and blend blend blend. Nothing dramatic.I also try to avoid really frosted or glittery shadows, and I don't wear eyeliner to work either.

I usually wear clear mascara to work, and a very sheer gloss or even tinted balm.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Aug 20, 2007)

i split my time between school and work at a boutique law firm which is completely lax, so i need something to work in both places (and at 7am after being up almost all night doing work!). 

first ill apply my moisturizer after washing my face, which is a neutrogena one, i dont think it actually has a name. then ill let it sink in some while i brush my teeth etc. then ill apply strobe cream to my cheeks, chin, and the tip of my nose, and let it sink in as i move to my eyes. im not confident at all with applying eyeshadow yet, and most of the time i dont have enough time to really focus on it and do it well, leaving time to redo if necessary, so i almost always skip this step. i curl my lashes and apply too faced lash injection mascara, which works wonders! then i do blush. i love pinks and peachy-pinks, so usually its either well dressed or nars' orgasm, or my newest addition, whim. ill use some beauty powder to highlight a bit, either barbie's pearl sunshine or softdew from novel twist. then ill put on some blistex herbal answer lip balm [absolutely amazing!] and layer either lovelorn or myth over it. if i do lovelorn ill usually do pinkarat, petal pusher, gadabout or wonderstruck; for myth i use c-thru. then i line my eyes at the waterline with smolder and im out the door!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 2, 2008)

My favorite neutral eye look is MAC Ricepaper eye shadow on the eye lid, MAC Soba eye shadow in the crease of the eye, and MAC Nylon eye shadow on the brow bone (it can also be put around the tear duct area beside the nose, and on the cheek as a high light).
For a lighter eye shadow look, I wear MAC Orb eye shadow on the eye lid, MAC Bamboo eye shadow in the crease of the eye, and MAC Vanilla eye shadow on the brown bone (which can be used for the same high lights as Nylon eye shadow).
Both eye shadow combinations are favorites of mine, and I especially love them because they cause every eye color to pop (my eyes are green, my mom's are blue, and my best friend's are brown.. it makes each color stand out amazingly!). Additionally, I that colors can be mixed in to give the eye make up a different look easily.
MAC Your Ladyship pigment is an excellent high lighter because it isn't too sparkle-y or flash-y, and is great for any where (brow bone, tear duct, cheeks..). I also like that I can mix it with other products (I prefer products with many, many uses to I don't have any make up just sitting around being unused.. MAC is too expensive for that! I can mix it with other pigments to add shimmer and/or lighten them, with lip gloss for shimmer/to lighten, and over other products to tone down the color. Lovely Lily is an other pigment that I think is appropriate. It gives a sheer wash of a purple color with out being inappropriate.
I'm an NC20 (adjust the color of your product accordingly), and I use MAC Mineralized Skin Finish Natural as a bronzer/lightener. It's amazing!! Where MAC Strobe Cream of Revlon Skin Lights makes skin look beautiful, this does the same, but is more appropriate for the work place. It's also very helpful for contouring all areas of the face.
For a very natural blush I use Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush (I use Peach Satin). Because it's a mousse, it lasts a very long time, and if you prefer using a powder blush additionally, it'll act as an excellent base to help keep your powder blush on longer.
Revlon Lip Glide lip sticks are also ideal. I use the sheer lip sticks (labeled "Sheer"). I have a bronze one and a light raspberry pink one. Find a color that you love!
I'm sorry for the novel that is this post! I realize this isn't a list of what I do/wear to work, but it was the best way for me to share the products I recommend.


----------



## KTB (May 2, 2008)

I'm a grade 8 teacher so while I can get away with a lot I still have to be professional.  I wear pretty much anything and live for our spirit days! 

Today was Sports Fan day so I wore my hubby's Bears jersey and did my mu in blue, white and orange to match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My principal actually really likes when my eyes are bright. I generally use Fridays as my crazy days so he always checks me out Friday morning!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 2, 2008)

When I used to work at Guess, I used to wear all types of makeup because we had to look good. We would dress up all the time in different styles, heels, styled hair, different makeup looks etc. I miss all that. 
I am now a Nurse's Assistant, so I don't get to dress up or wear much makeup when I am on the job. I mean I can but it is really pointless because no one really does where I work. If anything, I wear black liner on top and bottom or line my lower lash line with a bright pigment color and highlight my cheeks with a subtle color. Thats about it.


----------



## Amaranth (May 3, 2008)

I've worked for various police services, one of which was even on a boat. Which is when I found out I was allergic to 30+ SPF sunscreen combined with lots of sun exposure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I can't think of anyone stricter about make-up use than police departments. On the boat I obviously worse very, VERY little since I usually managed to either have to jump in the water, get rained on, or somehow someone would manage to drench me otherwise. 

At that job I normally wore the MAC Splashproof Mascara with LiquidLast eyeliner in Coco Bar, with tiny bit of Bamboom Paint. They all held up pretty well no matter how wet I managed to get, especially the LiquidLast...no surprise there. And of course, there was absolutely no point in wasting foundation or good lipstick, so my face just had this special sunscreen I had to get PRESCRIBED for me (since I was allergic to other stuff and it would make me look like I had some sort of blistering plague), and SPF Chapstick.

When I worked at a different service where I had an indoor/in-car job, I mainly wore Point Black LiquidLast, Splashproof Mascara (...you'd be surprised how often I STILL managed to get somewhat damp even off the boat), and then I'd do a little contouring on the lids with some Malt, Carbon (not much!), and Mulch eyeshadows. Then I'd wear a bit of MAC Studio Fix Powder foundation because it was easy to carry around, and a little MAC Lip Conditioner (so tasty!)

One of the cops that worked at my boat job wore MAC lipstick, she dropped it one day and I tried to see what it was, but it had been in her bag so long the name was worn off. Urge to discuss make-up was rising...but averted


----------



## Kuuipo (May 3, 2008)

Glow Fusion usually as a base -its very mattifying and full of antoxidants. (I hate moistutizer or anything that looks sweaty or greasy)NARS oil free foundation, Malibu Multiple on cheeks, NARS powder (it is light and lineless, its like a fixative), a NARS blush, Two Faced Eye Shadow Base , NARS or Christian Dior eye shadow, Wet and Wild NARS or Laura Mercier Onyx Liner, Fibrewig mascara, Fusion Lip Pencil, NARS lipstick, Fusion Lip Gloss.  For work its usually brownish taupes,chocolates,peach shades on the eyes and a natural but fully saturated mouth. For work its usually the Angelina Jolie eye, for other occasions its the more dramatic Stevie Nicks eye. Usually my lips steal the spotlight of my face, I don't do much to my cheeks since they are very high and sculpted. I don't like to look overmade up no matter how many products I have used.


----------



## Kiseki (May 3, 2008)

Usually it's SK-II's Air Touch, Giorgio Armani's Shaping Designer Foundation, Giorgio Armani's Face Fabric or By Terry's Light Expert as a foundation, Bobbi Brown's Corrector on my undereye area topped with Clé de Peau's Stick Concealer. Bobbi Brown's Pot Rouge applied sparingly in Blushed Rose or Stonewashed Pink, to finish it a off a sheer dusting of Yves Saint-Laurent's Poudre Sur Mesure. Shiseido's the Skincare Lipstick as a base and Bobbi Brown's Lip Tint in Blossom.

Being a guy, non-makeup look is the operative word.


----------



## ashleydenise (May 3, 2008)

I work in a pharmacy, so I normally just wear foundation and a nude/bronze e/s on my eyes with mascara.. Sometimes liner, most of the time not...

There are days that I wear a bright color tho, and I always feel out of place lol the customers always seem to notice ;x


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 19, 2009)

i work at a bank and at first i kept it pretty conservative, but i started to push the envelope a lil more every month...i'm on month 9? now and i've realized my boss is a clueless guy who can't figure out what kind o makeup is appropriate so i get creative everyday now...sometimes i'm a pin up...other days a mermaid...hahahaha


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've just recently started experimenting with makeup again. I'm not working this summer, but when I was working, I typically wore concealer, powder foundation, blush and mascara. I sometimes added eyeliner and gloss/balm/lipstick, but not always.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 19, 2009)

I work for a financial services firm and I always have to look professional. My usual routine is moisturizer, concealer, Gold Mode pigment for highlight/lid with Museum Bronze pigment for the crease color, Rapidblack penultimate e/l, a bit of Gleeful blush then Carmex lip balm and Brave New Bronze with Simply Delicious tri-color lipgloss...

I can use a bit of color just not eye-poppingly so...so I use mostly pinks and blues. If I'm feeling a little sassy, I'll wear Old Gold pigment for the lid and Stila Dahlia e/s and do a cat-eye with the e/l...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in the Navy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't wear makeup to work...I usually can't be bothered, but if I have something special going on (some kind of ceremony or something), I'll do DiorSkin Forever foundation, Nars Orgasm blush, MUFE HD Powder, Perky p/p, BadGal Lash mascara, and Love Nectar l/g. They're a little anal about "neutral"...and what one higher-up thinks is neutral, another may consider outrageous...it all depends on the person looking at you...but I don't have problems with that look, because it looks like me, but better. Just once, I'd love to come to work in a full face of makeup...complete with winged eyeliner and hot pink lipstick. LOL My Chief would kill me.


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 24, 2013)

So you don't wear eyeliner?


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Eyes: MSF Med plus (brow bone), aurora MSF eyeshadow or fireside, Eyes to Kill Mascara, showstopper (brows).  Face: MSF medium plus, MSF Rio, MSF redhead, MSF liquid concealer  I work in an office and can't be too over or under done for my line of work.


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 24, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> I work in an office and can't be too over or under done for my line of work.


  You mean eyeliner would be considered to overdone?


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

[@]LoriQ[/@] well depending... On inner lid or upper lid? Inner lid no. But upper lid kinda yeah...but it's for each person to decide. My eyes are so dark as it is, eye liner just looks like too much on me. Not on all people. Whenever I think to use eyeliner, I usually opt for eyeshadow instead. Like I line upper lid with showstopper. It's less noticeable but creates a nice effect.


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 25, 2013)

[@]LoriQ[/@] This is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 25, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


>


Oh ok. Nothing on your lips?


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 25, 2013)

LoriQ said:


> Oh ok. Nothing on your lips?


  Nope not really. Just lip salve.


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 25, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> Nope not really. Just lip salve.


I was just wondering. My avatar is me. Would my makeup be ok for an office? Or would I have to tone it down?


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

LoriQ said:


> I was just wondering. My avatar is me. Would my makeup be ok for an office? Or would I have to tone it down?


  Hey it's a little hard to see (blurry?) but I think your skin looks well blended!
  Maybe PM a pic and I can offer better input?


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 26, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> Hey it's a little hard to see (blurry?) but I think your skin looks well blended!
> Maybe PM a pic and I can offer better input?


  Ok sure!


----------

